# Horns for porsche 944



## wopdeeze (Jan 10, 2012)

I have been talking to my friend and he gave me some advice about horns, i found a used set of USDs and he told me they are very hard to tune because of the material of the waveguides, he recommended that i use the ID minis since i have a large center console in the 944, currently im running a 3 way setup up front with kick panels and custom door cards but the kick panels get annoying while driving (manual car) just looking for some second opinions on the USD d2-rt or should i just go with some IDs and call it a day.


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

I had a set of the bc-3's in my 84 944. they worked great after a little playing with the transition to the dash. ran them with a set of usd 840's in the doors. you'll like the extra room in the foot well, im 6'4" with a size 12 foot and never had any issues. unfortunately i don't have any pics from that far back that are digital. ive used the d-2's in a few cars with good results


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

Any pictures of your setup wopdeeze?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Wouldn't the large center console work against the Mini's because of the steeper crossfire as opposed to a full body?


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I think the reason he is telling you they are hard to tune because of the material is because the newer ID horns are much thicker than older USD waveguides. This does not mean they are harder to tune per say, but the USD waveguides could use a bit of density. You can do this by adding some layers of fiberglass for strength, I have also seen a brace added to the center of the mouth. Then i would add in some non-hardening clay or at least some dynamat to the outside of the horn, this will get the resonance frequency of the horn far below the frequencies it is playing. I also recommend reading patrick bateman's article about horns.

The HOMster! (or How I Learned How to Fix a Horn) - Page 2 - diyAudio


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

porscheman or wopdeeze, do either of you have pictures you can share?


----------



## kenn_chan (May 27, 2011)

wopdeeze 

are you coming to the garage raiseing on the 22nd ~26th? 

While modding and working on cars wopdeeze's skills are very good..... but I do no think he has the desire to remold the dash for transiiton (which helps all horns) and does not have the space for full bodies as for myself , after playing with the ID's, almost every model from 1996 up to the departure of God...I mean Eric.... and having used and installed the veritas once, and the USD twice, I vote for the ID's

***....BTW the C***sucker finally paid the 2K for the old system. so I know longer have any horns (sigh)

Cheers


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

rawdawg said:


> Wouldn't the large center console work against the Mini's because of the steeper crossfire as opposed to a full body?


that is what I understand too. the full bodies have less crossfire and work better with large consoles.


----------



## JsUltimateSounds (Nov 29, 2011)

this has me thinking.......
tweets in a-pillars or just do horns.... Hmmmm


----------

